# Razer Mamba und Mauspad



## BlauerSalamander (1. Juli 2010)

Nun möchte ich mir eine neue Maus zulegen, nachdem ich 3 Jahre mit meiner 5€ Maus von Hama rumeiere. Besonders gut hat mir dabei die Razer Mamba gefallen, auch wenn der Preis recht happig ist, bin ich bereit etwas mehr Geld dafür auszugeben, sofern die Qualität stimmt. Ausgesucht habe ich sie mir unter anderem auch, da ich ziemlich große Hände habe und die G9x nicht unbedingt für einen angenehmen Halt sorgen würde. Einpaar letzte Fragen sind aber noch offen und ich hoffe, dass ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt(gerne aus persönlicher Erfahrung!):

Auffallend oft wurde in den Amazon-Rezensionen die Treibersoftware bemängelt. Wie sieht´s heute mit den aktuellen Version aus, sind gravierende Probleme behoben und Features hinzugekommen?

Einige schreiben, dass die Maus beim Absetzen vom Mauspad den Cursor deutlich springen lässt und es zu Verzögerungen kommt. Ist das ein Ausnahmefall oder gehört es dazu, wenn man die Maus kabellos betreibt? Wie sieht´s mit zusätzlichen oder anderen Mouse-glides aus?

Zuletzt noch die Frage nach dem Mauspad: Destructor oder Exact Mat? 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

Ich würde das Destructor nehmen....
Hier kannst du alles nachlesen...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...zer-mamba-destructor-pad-im-extreme-test.html


----------



## BlauerSalamander (2. Juli 2010)

Hi, die Review habe ich bereits gelesen - das mit den Sprüngen habe ich dabei leider wohl überlesen, wobei ich hoffe, dass das nicht allzu gravierend ist oder ich doch gar nicht so oft "abhebe", wie es mir vorkommt.

Unsicher bin ich mir noch wegen des Gewichts, da muss ich wahrscheinlich doch nochmal schauen, ob eine G9x nicht eher in Frage käme, da ich bisher fast ausschließlich mit dem "Claw-Grip" gearbeitet habe, mir allerdings aufgrund der Größe der Hama-5000 recht schnell die Gelenke an den Fingern weh tun.

Würdet ihr denn sagen, dass sie andere Mouse-Glides durchaus lohnen würden oder sind die von Razer schon sehr hochwertig?


----------



## Schwini (15. Juli 2010)

also ich hab eine Razer Mamba auf einem Razer exactmat (ähnlich wie Destructor) liegen und ich finde dass sie gerade auf der Speedseite fast unhörbar ist, wenn man die maus nicht schnell über's Pad prügelt. Von daher würde ich daraus schließen, dass die Glides sehr hochwertig sind. Die Glides zeigen außerdem nach jetzt einem Monat (täglich bis zu 6 Std benutzung) garkeine bis seehr wenig abnutzungserscheinungen. (Ich bevorzuge dabei auch die etwas rauere Control Seite meines Pads. 

und zum Thema Gewicht: Die mamba ist sehr Hecklastig, wenn man sie ungefähr in der Mitte mit 2 Fingern anfässt, fällt sie sofort nach hitnen und man muss sie gut festhalten, dass sie einem nicht aus den Händen gleitet.  
Udn nochwas zum Gewicht: Ich bin eher ein Mensch, der sein Handgelenk auf einer Fläche hat und quasi nur die Finger nach rechts oder nach links bewegt und nicht den ganzen Arm daher fällt mir das vermeitlich hohe gewicht gar nicht so störend auf.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Juli 2010)

Das mit den Sprüngen liegt an dem verbauten Sensor. Der macht gerne mal so Sachen da es der Twin-Eye ist. Der ist für Gamingmäuse nicht wirklich optimal.


----------



## rocc (15. Juli 2010)

Also, als Mauspad kann ich ja das Razer Sphex empfehlen!


----------



## buzty (15. Juli 2010)

ui, jetzt schreibt doch eh wieder jeder sein pad rein und "empfiehlt" es (nichts gegen euch aber es ist halt immer so )

bei den beiden pads: : da trifft es destructor oder vespula eher, ist praktisch der nachfolger vom exactmat, wenn das dann doch direkt das aktuelle oder? 
würde bei den beiden dennoch zum destructor greifen, beim vespula wird mir zu viel platz durch dieses rahmen-zeug und die füßchen für die jeweilig andere seite verschwendet, das destructor ist angenehm flach und schlicht gestaltet. alternativ kann man auch noch das 4hd/9hd empfehlen, weiß nur grade nicht ob es da probleme mit dem sensor der mamba gibt.
und abseits von den hartpads würde ich doch noch mal über ein stoffpad nachdenken, ich finde es einfach um längen angenehmer, es ist leiser, weicher für hand und handgelenk und hast du ein gutes und gute mausskates dazu ist es auch nicht wirklich langsam! da gibt es auch wieder die verschiedensten, sei es von razer, zowie oder steelseries!


----------



## rocc (15. Juli 2010)

OT @ buzty: Jeder empfiehlt in diesem Forum das, was er selber hat. Ist einfach so. Und mag es noch so schwachsinnig sein es weiterzuempfehlen, die Leute tun es dennoch.

Trotzdem von mir: Das Razer Sphex ist eine Empfehlung wert; es ist definitiv kein Schwachsinn aber leider wohl nicht was du willst.

Deshalb: Ich würde dir lieber zum Vespula raten anstatt zum Destructor.


----------



## buzty (15. Juli 2010)

@roccatkone: das war kein vorwurf, wirklich nicht, sondern eine feststellung. alles andere wäre auch sinnlos, wie soll man etwas empfehlen was man noch nie in der hand hatte? und dein vorschlag passt ja sogar noch zu seinen wünschen 

es ging mir mehr um fälle wie: person a sucht eine maus, die schlicht ist und auf das wesentliche beschränkt ist, wie eine _zowie 1.1_ oder eine _steelseries xai_, person b schlägt ihm als alternative eine _cm storm sentinel_ vor weil sie so schön bunt leuchtet.

verstehst auf was ich hinauswill?


----------



## rocc (15. Juli 2010)

das sollte auch keine dreiste Antwort werden. Nur ist es *wirklich* so, das viele Leute k****ndreist ihren Stuss empfehlen. Eine Abwägung und das Eingeständnis ein (mittlerweile) schlechteres Produkt zu besitzen scheint manche innerlich verkrampfen zu lassen. Aber das ist auch ein anderes Thema. 

Am besten wäre ja, wenn der TE einmal in ein gut aussgestattetes Elektronikgeschäft geht und sich das Ganze mal vor Ort anschaut.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Juli 2010)

buzty schrieb:


> @roccatkone: das war kein vorwurf, wirklich nicht, sondern eine feststellung. alles andere wäre auch sinnlos, wie soll man etwas empfehlen was man noch nie in der hand hatte? und dein vorschlag passt ja sogar noch zu seinen wünschen
> 
> es ging mir mehr um fälle wie: person a sucht eine maus, die schlicht ist und auf das wesentliche beschränkt ist, wie eine _zowie 1.1_ oder eine _steelseries xai_, person b schlägt ihm als alternative eine _cm storm sentinel_ vor weil sie so schön bunt leuchtet.
> 
> verstehst auf was ich hinauswill?




Wobei die Sentinel auch nicht das wahre ist da dort auch der Twin-Eye zum Einsatz kommt.  Ich weiß nicht warum Razer immernoch auf den Sensor setzt da die Probleme mit dem Ding schon lange bekannt sind. Seit der Lachesis fabriziert das Teil lustig die Sprünge.


----------



## Gnome (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab 3x ne Razer Mamba gehabt, sie ist ihr Geld NICHT wert! Billige Verarbeitung, 3x Mausrad klappern als wenns gebrochen wäre, lautes Mausrad, BILLIGEs durchsichtiges Plex beim Mausrad, dann verschiebt sich die linke Maustaste mit der Zeit nach links zu den DPI Tasten > knirscheln der Maustaste beim berühren der 2 DPI Changer. Das Aufladen nervt einfach total, wenn die Maus alle is muss sie am USB Kabel aufgeladen werden, das kabel geht schwer raus, ist einfach nur nervig. Die Maus liegt GENIAL in der Hand, nur 110-130 Euro sind für den Schrott an Maus keine Empfehlung wert. Meine Meinung zum Preis: 70 Euro wäre die Maus wert. Aber keine 100 Euronen und mehr.

Kauf dir ne Roccat Kone oder ne Razer Imperator, wobei ich heute nach 6 Monaten (wieder) die Kone genommen habe nachm Umtausch, da die Imperator ein quietschendes Mausrad hatte, was bei den heutigen Mäusen absolut KEINE Seltenheit ist! Die Mamba ist jedenfalls ihr Geld nicht Wert. Du verschwendest eher regelrecht dein Geld.

@ ghost: Lachesis hab ich damals uach mit Sprüngen gemerkt...die Imperator hat den Fehler jedoch NICHT .


----------



## Schwini (16. Juli 2010)

@Gnome: Das Mausrad klappern konnte ich bei mir nicht feststellen. Die maus hat überhaupt kein spiel zwischen den beiden Tasten. Vllt. hab ich ja eine andere Revision als du? ... 
Mit dem billigen Plex hast du recht. Das Blau ist nicht wirklich durchgehend und man hat "dreckige Stellen" zwischen. Aber das erkennt man auch nur, wenn man die Nase da genau vor hällt.  
Und mit dem Mauskabel: Dass das schwer rausgeht (halt mit dem Entriegelungsknopf) hat doch einen Vorteil?! Das Kabel kann nicht aus der Maus rausrutschen, wenn z.B. Das Kabel sich am Tischverkart


----------



## buzty (16. Juli 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wobei die Sentinel auch nicht das wahre ist da dort auch der Twin-Eye zum Einsatz kommt.




das war ja die problematik die ich damit ansprechen wollte


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Juli 2010)

buzty schrieb:


> das war ja die problematik die ich damit ansprechen wollte




Entweder nimmt man eine Maus mit dem neuesten Avago Sensor wie Xai, G500 und Co, oder man bleibt bei den alten Optischen Sensoren. Ich merke ja selber den Unterschied wenn ich jetzt eine Lasermaus aus dem Regal nehme und damit mal ne Runde spiele. Das fühlt sich komplett anders an als wenn ich mit meiner Zowie Intelli spiele. Aber spätestens nächsten Monat ist die Zowie EC 2 da.  Dann wird die mal ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## buzty (16. Juli 2010)

inwieweit unterscheiden sich eigentlich optische und infrarot-sensoren nochmal? also z.b. 'ne diamondback 3g?


----------



## JohnMo-UT (16. Juli 2010)

Zum Thread :
Also ich besitze im Moment das Razer Destructor Pad und die Razer Deathadder, die bis auf den Laser und die paar Tasten Baugleich zur Mamba ist. Dieses Duo hat mir sehr geholfen beim Gaming und ich erziele nun viele Frags von denen ich vorher nie geträumt hätte.

Also klare Empfehlung


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Juli 2010)

buzty schrieb:


> inwieweit unterscheiden sich eigentlich optische und infrarot-sensoren nochmal? also z.b. 'ne diamondback 3g?



Was ich bemerkt habe ist, dass Optische Sensoren ein smootheres Gefühl bieten wenn man die Maus bewegt. Kann aber auch an meinem Gefühl liegen.


----------



## iceman650 (16. Juli 2010)

JohnMo-UT schrieb:


> Zum Thread :
> Also ich besitze im Moment das Razer Destructor Pad und die Razer Deathadder, die bis auf den Laser und die paar Tasten Baugleich zur Mamba ist. Dieses Duo hat mir sehr geholfen beim Gaming und ich erziele nun viele Frags von denen ich vorher nie geträumt hätte.
> 
> Also klare Empfehlung


Ich kenne JohnMo unter anderem von einigen Lans etc. und er hat sich wirklich innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch diesen Wechsel immens verbessert. Also von daher muss alldas etwas bringen.


----------



## mistamagma (16. Juli 2010)

buzty schrieb:


> würde bei den beiden dennoch zum destructor greifen,



Das Destructor kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen, habe meine razer lachesis darauf liegen 


gruß
Sven


----------



## KOF328 (16. Juli 2010)

Als Pad werf ich mal Steelseries 4HD in den Raum. Wenn Hartplastik gefällt und die Maus geschmeidig gleiten soll kann man damit nicht allzu viel falsch machen. Das 4HD wird eigentlich oft empfohlen auch hier im forum und man hört garnichts negatives


----------



## iceman650 (17. Juli 2010)

Wobei ich das Gefühl hatte, dass das 4HD relativ schnell abnutzt, also die anfängliche Euphorie verfliegt relativ schnell. Also das Destructor ist mindestens genauso gut und es sieht auch um einiges hochwertiger aus. Und auch die Tasche des Destructor ist sehr nice.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Juli 2010)

Das 4HD/9HD ist nicht schlecht. Aber wenn dann würde ich eher das Zowie Swift empfehlen. Ist erstaunlich das Zowie teilweise bessere Produkte rausbringt als die etablierten Hersteller.


----------



## iceman650 (17. Juli 2010)

Zowie SWIFT ist auch für mich momentan DAS Mauspad am Markt. 
Ich hab es schon direkt mit Destructor und 4HD verglichen, das SWIFT ist zusammengefasst der helle Wahnsinn. Link zum Test in meiner Signatur.


----------



## KOF328 (18. Juli 2010)

du machst auch in jedem thread zowie swift anbetung mit deinem lestertest


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juli 2010)

Lass mich doch *schmoll* 
Nein, ernsthaft, im vergleich ist das SWIFT wirklich der Wahnsinn.
Wie gesagt hab ich es schon mit Destructor und 4HD verglichen.
Übrigens hat das JohnMo-UT auch (also verglichen, er besitzt es nicht). Ich schreib ihm mal, er soll mal seinen Senf hierlassen.
Also auf jeden Fall ist es eine geile Schnitte () und auch zu erwähnen, und da so viele schon Steelseries und Razer vertreten, muss es doch auch einen für Zowie geben? 
Und stichwort Anbetung: Nein, es ist wirklich so geil. Aber der Nachteil ist, dass ich es vorm Zocken immer aus dem extra dafür von mir angefertigten Schrein nehmen muss. xD


----------



## rocc (20. Juli 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Aber der Nachteil ist, dass ich es vorm Zocken immer aus dem extra dafür von mir angefertigten Schrein nehmen muss. xD



Ich hoffe die Ironie gelesen zu haben.


----------



## BlauerSalamander (23. Juli 2010)

Ich habe den Thread völlig vergessen - tut mir leid 

Mittlerweile bzw. seit mehreren Wochen habe ich mich doch für die G9x entschieden. Ehrlich gesagt auch aus dem Grund, dass mir eingefallen ist, dass ich noch die StarCraft II C.E. bestellen wollte und das Geld einfach nicht mehr da war, um 135€ für Maus und Pad auszugeben  Ein Mauspad muss zwar immernoch her, aber mein Hama-"Lappen" funktioniert auch noch einigermaßen. G9x und Destructor dürften eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder?

Was ich an der G9x kritisieren muss ist die Größe - für mich leider immernoch ein bisschen zu klein. Der Mittelfinger ist auf dem Mausrad stärker angewinkelt und das ist teilweise wenig angenehm. Anfangs war das Klicken über das mittlere Mausrad sehr schwer, was bei 3D-Software zu Patzern geführt hat...mittlerweile habe ich mich aber dran gewöhnt und ich komme damit super zurecht. Gewichte brauche ich nicht, die zusätzlichen Maustasten(auch das 3-Wege Mausrad) aber umso mehr. Workflow hat sich zumindest was bestimmte Programme angeht erheblich verbessert, da ich kaum noch mit der rechten Hand auf die Tastatur wechseln muss. DPI-Umschaltung und Treiber sind auch gut gelungen.

Kleines Fazit: Für mittelgroße oder kleine Hände, die vielleicht beste Maus. Für mich einen Tacken zu klein mit einpaar Mängeln, die nicht hätten sein müssen(wieso muss z.B.das Mausrad so schwergängig sein?). Die 50€ waren aber nicht verschenkt, auch wenn ich - und das meine ich ernst - den 10-fachen Preis gegenüber meiner alten Hama-Laptop Maus nicht unbedingt für angemessen halte. Die Qualität der Materalien ist natürlich sehr gut, sie liegt eigentlich auch toll in der Hand...aber irgendwo hat man doch etwas mehr für das Geld erwartet.


----------



## Zlicer (23. Juli 2010)

Ich habe im Moment das Megasoma von Razer und muss sagen es ist genial in Verbindung mit der G9x. Sie gleitet fast unhörbar über das Pad und auch sehr geschmeidig wie ich finde.
Und der Glow-Effekt ist noch ein nettes Schmankerl oben druff ^^
Allerdings ist das Pad ziemlich breit was auf engen Schreibtischen zu Problemen führen kann.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich rate dir immernoch zu dem Zowie Swift wenn du ein neues Pad suchst. Ist momentan eines der besten Pads auf dem Markt.


----------



## Jagdtiger (26. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das SOTA gerade für schnelle Game wesentlich besser.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn man mal davon absieht das von Zowie das Swift um längen schneller ist als das Sota und vor allem auch länger halten wird.


----------

